# Welche Anglerjugend will uns besuchen ??



## billie1 (17. November 2014)

Hallo an Alle. Wir sind ein Verein der jedes Jahr mit ca 14 Jungangler und 6 Erwachsenen   einen Angelausflug veranstaltet. Für August 2015 suchen wir auf diesem Weg einen Angelverein in unserer Nähe der ebenfalls an einem Kurzurlaub mit seiner Angelgruppe bei uns  interessiert ist . Bisher haben wir es so gehandhabt das wir jemand besuchen und von selbigen besucht wurden. Wasser und Strom ist an unseren Gewässern ebenso wie  ein sehr guter Besatz an Karpfen, Zandern, Hechten  und Wallern bis 1,80 Meter vorhanden. Wer Lust hat kann sich jederzeit melden. Dauer waren immer ca 3 Tage . Ihr solltet max 150 Km von PLZ 95700 entfernt sein.  Die  Jungangler  aus Neusorg freuen sich auf euere Antworten . Wird mit Sicherheit eine tolle Sache  |wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2014)

*AW: Welche Anglerjugend will uns besuchen ??*

Tolle Sache, tolles Angebot!

Hoffentlich kriegt ihr Resonanz, sowas gehört gefördert!
Klasse!


----------



## Trollwut (17. November 2014)

*AW: Welche Anglerjugend will uns besuchen ??*

Leider 240 km von uns aus.
sollte aber dennoch Interesse bestehen, kann ich eventuell Kontakt herstellen, bzw. wenn an der Hauptversammlung durch ist, wer jetzt endgültig Jugendleitung bei uns macht, selbst für uns sprechen.


----------



## billie1 (18. November 2014)

*AW: Welche Anglerjugend will uns besuchen ??*

Hi, die Entfernung spielt keine so große Rolle wobei 250 km wirklich die Obergrenze sein muss. Wichtiger ist uns hierbei der Spaß am Hobby Angeln und nette  Leute kennenzulernen. Wie heißt euer Verein ?


----------



## Trollwut (18. November 2014)

*AW: Welche Anglerjugend will uns besuchen ??*

Sportfischerverein Trennfeld.
Kannst ja mal ein wenig durchschmökern - auch, wenn noch immer ne Menge fehlt |wavey:
http://sportfischerverein-trennfeld.de/


----------



## billie1 (26. November 2014)

*AW: Welche Anglerjugend will uns besuchen ??*

Wäre natürlich auch interessant wer von euch schon mal so einen Jugendanglertausch durchgeführt hat. Bei uns hat es die letzte Jahre immer super geklappt und es sind Angler und Vereinsfreundschaften entstanden die schon 10 Jahre bestehen#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welche Anglerjugend will uns besuchen ??*

Auf Wunsch des TE hierher verschoben..


----------



## billie1 (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Welche Anglerjugend will uns besuchen ??*

Hi Jungs, hat niemand Lust ein paar schöne Tage zu verbringen oder den Fisch seines Lebens bei uns zu fangen ?  #c


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Welche Anglerjugend will uns besuchen ??*

Ja, das ist mehr als traurig.

Immer wieder liest man hier, wie "engagiert" sich manche angeblich für ihre Jugend einsetzen...

Die Wahrheit sieht man dann an sowas wie hier.

Wenn ich irgendwie helfen kann, das weiter zu verbreiten, schreib mich einfach mal an.


----------



## Spiderpike (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Welche Anglerjugend will uns besuchen ??*

Naja... der Tread ist halt im Weihnachtsgetümmel verschütt gegangen....ab und an mal hochschieben/updaten, dann " übersehen" das die Leute auch nicht.

Tolle Idee übrigens.....viel Erfolg


----------



## Tobi92 (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Welche Anglerjugend will uns besuchen ??*

Gute Idee 

Leider zu weit entfernt, zudem wird unser Weiher wohl nicht wirklich interessant für eure Jugend sein. 

MfG Tobi


----------



## simmi321 (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Welche Anglerjugend will uns besuchen ??*

Ich finde das eine Klasse aktion , aber umso trauriger ist es das die Resonanz so gering ausfällt . Sollte eventuell auf der Anglerboard Facebookseite beworben werden Thomas


----------



## MykeFarell (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Welche Anglerjugend will uns besuchen ??*

Hallo

 Finde es eine super Aktion, leider für uns auch zu weit entfernt !
 Was die meisten Vereine nicht kapieren, ist das die Jugend die Zukunft von einem Verein ist .....
 Wir veranstalten ähnliches in unserer Jugendabteilung.
 So fahren wir z.b. jedes Jahr im Mai mit bis zu 20 Jugendlichen plus Betreuer ein Wochenende auf Tour zu einem Angel - Wochenende !
 Das festigt auch ungemein das gemeinschaftliche zusammen sein und das "Fische fangen" ist dann auch nur noch zweitrangig.
 Außerdem sind wir mit noch 3 anderen Vereinen in einer Angel Gemeinschaft und veranstalten auch jedes Jahr in den Sommerferien, abwechselnd ein Angel - Ferienlager bei dem bis zu 70 - 80 Jugendliche von 10 bis 17 Jahre teilnehmen !
 Jugendarbeit in den Angelvereinen sollte eigentlich einen höheren Stellenwert einnehmen, denn es sind die Angler von morgen !!
 Das Problem Jugendliche zu gewinnen, haben momentan alle Vereine.
 Dabei ist es egal, ob Angel- oder Fußball-Verein....
 Die Jugend von heute ist eine andere wie z.b. vor noch 20 Jahren.
 Heute gehören Computer und Smartphone einfach dazu !
 Falsch ist das nicht, nur halt anders....
 Das Problem, einen Jugendlichen zu gewinnen, wiegt im Angelsport jedoch noch schwerer !
 So entscheidet sich ein Jugendlicher meistens mit dem 6en Lebensjahr für ein Hobby, das Problem ist jedoch das die erst ab 10 Jahre in einen Angelverein können um zu Angeln.
 Was passiert also, sie entscheiden sich für ein anderes Hobby !!!
 Ich bin selber in der Jugendarbeit in unserem Angelverein tätig und darf mit Stolz sagen, bei uns wird die Jugendarbeit als wichtig gesehen und auch dementsprechend unterstützt !!
 Ich hoffe, das das bald mal alle so sehen....

 Gruß Andreas


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Welche Anglerjugend will uns besuchen ??*

Und wer zuerst Eisvögelnistkästen anbringen soll, naturschutzmäßig Kröten über die Straße tragen und für eine Prüfung lernen, statt dass man mit ihm als Jugendlichen einfach angeln geht, der hat eh schon verloren...

Ich wurde auch nur Angler, weil ich die Jägerprüfung nicht machen wollte (damals brauchte es noch keine Prüfung zum angeln)..

Deswegen finde ich das so toll, wenn hier angeboten wird, mit den Jungs aktiv angeln zu gehen.

Da capo!!


----------



## Trollwut (25. Januar 2015)

Ich habe mal mit unseren Jungs gesprochen, die sind dieses Jahr allerdings schon "gesättigt" mit Terminen. Haben selbst ein Zeltlager am eigenen See, und ca jedes zweite Wochenende ein Fischen. Viele sind auch noch in 1-2 anderen Vereinen wie zb Fußball- oder Schützenverein, wo auch noch Termine und/oder Zeltlager anstehen. Dementsprechend wird das leider nichts. Allerdings könnte man sich das ganze evtl für nächstes Jahr mal überlegen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Welche Anglerjugend will uns besuchen ??*

#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## simmi321 (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Welche Anglerjugend will uns besuchen ??*

Ich habe es auch gleich geteilt. Auf zeigt Solidarität , das muss unterstützt werden


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Welche Anglerjugend will uns besuchen ??*

So ischs!


----------



## billie1 (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Welche Anglerjugend will uns besuchen ??*

Vielen Dank an Euch. Wenn sich jetzt noch jemand wegen dem Ausflug bei mir meldet bin ich happy :l


----------



## simmi321 (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Welche Anglerjugend will uns besuchen ??*

Na hat sich schon was getan?


----------



## billie1 (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Welche Anglerjugend will uns besuchen ??*

Hi, mit dem Urlaub selber hat sich noch nicht viel getan - jedoch wurden wir im Mai zum Jugendcup nach Lichtenfels eingeladen und werden dort auf jedenfall teilnehmen . Und wer weiß, vielleicht wirds ja mit dem Angelurlaub auch noch.


----------

